# Thursday Night at 9PM



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone have the time to have a chat night this Thursday 8/24/2006 at 9PM. Please come. Any questions post them here. We could start earlier if thats good for anyone.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Whats the Topic? Hi ya Nick.:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

No can do, I will be at the beach by that time. arty:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

The Beach? Sorry you won't be there Rino. Have fun.


Joe,

We could get input on the footing drain article.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

denick said:


> The Beach? Sorry you won't be there Rino. Have fun.
> 
> 
> Joe,
> ...


You mean book?

I'll try to make it if'n I'm able. I'll have to check with da 'boss' to see what's on that evening's agenda.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

9PM Thursday 7/27 anyone interested?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I should be there. Will schedule it up anyway. The 'boss' doesn't like me scheduling things for after 8p.m. She considers that 'her' time.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

as long as you're getting a little mud for your turtle....i'd give her the time


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll try to be on then


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

roger that - 2100 hrs


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

9 P.M. E.S.T. Thursday, August 3, In the year 2006? Anyone is invited. 

Come join the chat for intelligent conversation and some, stupid dribble.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Again! Last week was like Helter Skelter.:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I will most likely be there.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Tonight! 

9 P.M. E.S.T. Thursday, August 3, In the year 2006? Anyone is invited. 

Intelligent conversation or stupid dribble possible.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

So if I were to be out in Mesa , Az. that would be 6 p.m. mountain time ? :blink:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey, I'm early.......better hurry up before my old lady chases me.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I might be late. Feel free to start without me.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> I might be late. Feel free to start without me.


Have no fear Nick, I'll keep em in line till you show up.:w00t: 

( Ya right, It's gonna be one big free for all. ):laughing: :laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I will prolly only be on for a bit because we are leaving at 5:00 AM for a equipment auction down in Maryland.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Aww c'mon Rino, don't be a candy azz, you young pups should be able to stay up all kinds of hrs. and be rearing to go in the a.m.:jester: :laughing:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rino1494 said:


> we are leaving at 5:00 AM for a equipment auction down in Maryland.


Where? Maybe I'll go myself.

I'll be at the county fair tonite - no chattin' for me (just corn dogs and funnel cakes:thumbsup


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> Where? Maybe I'll go myself.


Frederick, MD

http://www.wolfeauctions.com/auctions_detailed.asp?Listing_ID=16&obidding=1


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone around tonight?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll jump into chat, but it doesn't seem to work for me. There's just a little box with a red X in it. Do I need some plug-in?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Enable java on your browser.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Enable java on your browser.


Okay, I spilled some coffee on the keyboard, and it works fine now.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Tonight 13 guys at one time is a season high for our Thursday night get together. It's not just for dirt heads anymore.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I just got in. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

"I am pleased to announce that Michael Stone will be hosting an online chat session with us on 8/31/2006 at 9:00 p.m. EST."

You can find the particulars in the General Topic Forum on the main page.

But that puts us out on the street! First week its been interrupted in 9 weeks I think.

We could go another night or at 8 PM that night. What do you guys think?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anybody have any thoughts about this Thursday night?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Two thoughts, join the Stone chat or make another room for the bucketheads.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess we'll go for next Thursday 9/7/06. at 9 PM.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Well anybody around for this Thursday at 9 PM? It will be the last Thursday night I will be able to be around for six weeks. I have a training commitment I need to fulfill.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I will try and make it Nick, I was MIA last week. 

I got to take a small vacation.:thumbup: 

Too bad it rained most of the week, still better than working.:shifty:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I will most likely be there as usual.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I will try also.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Well anybody around for this Thursday at 9 PM? It will be the last Thursday night I will be able to be around for six weeks. I have a training commitment I need to fulfill.


Uh Oh, now what have you gotten yourself into?:blink:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

denick said:


> I have a training commitment I need to fulfill.



We used to call that re-hab! 





Just kidding.


----------

